# Southern mudd junkies @ rocks bottom



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is another video of the Southern Mudd Junkies out at Rocks Bottom this past weekend. Hope everyone enjoys watching it, because we enjoyed shooting it.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

that place looks like a kick in the ace, good video


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. The meet and greet will be awesome.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope it's wet like that for the Meet & Greet ride! Gonna get me some!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I always try to get me sum when its wet too! lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

that's right!


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking forward to that place. 
after reading texan aviators recent story im now paranoid!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope to see ol *GP* there too. Been a while...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im looking forward to that place.
> after reading texan aviators recent story im now paranoid!


 Just don't let the liquid courage talk you into it...but with all those mods, it's inevitable sooner or later. *Gotta pay to play*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i believe i'll just be taking it easy  
no WOT in a hole stuff for sure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Like I've said before...I use maybe 1/2 throttle in the deep stuff...let them expensive arse tires do the work


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I am gonna hafta start usin' a little thumb control myself now...I got the Outlaws just gotta mount 'em up...Gonna be a little different than these little Executioners...Drop into a hole and just mash it and spin 'em like there was no tomorrow...I gotta learn not to do that now


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i believe i'll just be taking it easy
> no WOT in a hole stuff for sure.


C'mon man, ride it like you stole it. It's more fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I miss my 29's now...........  lol nice :rockn: video!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice vid...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to be the guy running the camera in some of those holes....LOL

Cool video mississippimud3 :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: How'd I miss this one????

AWESOME!!


----------

